# Solved: shlwapi.dll shell32.dll archive solutions fail



## snowguy (Mar 2, 2005)

am unable to boot Windows ME normally. The computer locked and reported a missing shlwapi.dll file. I downloaded the file online and placed it in the windows\system folder. This produced a new error message: "The shell32.dll file is linked to missing export file 
shlwapi.dll :SHCreateStreamOnFileA."

I do not know how to extract the original dll files from the HP cds that came with this HP Pavillion as the directory structure on the cds contains img files rather than directories. For instance there is no windows directory on any of the three setup disks. Further I am unsure of the precise location to place the new dll files. It appears they belong in windows\options\cabs.

Per similar archived problems on this forum I have run scandisk\regcheck("there are no errors in the registgry"), I have tried to reinstall a fresh Windows ME over the old version without success, I have changed Shell=IE Explorer through edit system.ini to both shell=winfile and shell=progman. These changes produce the same error message that I started with.

There may be a solution to this that I have not yet found in the archives however after several hours of effort none of the attempts I have made have allowed me to load windows even in safe mode.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Snowguy


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Bring the Computer to a command prompt. At the prompt type the following and press Enter after each line:

C:
cd\
dir Win_14.cab /s

The computer will look for this cab folder all over the hard drive and will display its location if found.

Once you know the location use the following command to extract the files:

extract /Y /L c:\windows\System\ C:\[Location of the Win_14.cab file]\Win_14.cab shell32.dll
extract /Y /L c:\windows\System\ C:\[Location of the Win_14.cab file]\Win_14.cab shlwapi.dll


----------



## snowguy (Mar 2, 2005)

I followed your instructions precisely, shut down the system and did a cold reboot. Windows now reports "Error starting program: The shell32.dll file is linked to missing export comctl32.dll: 388."

Is the next step to extract the comctl32.dll file in the same way as with the other two files?

Continued thanks from the Snowguy.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Yes. Except that the comctl32.dll is in the Win_10.cab folder. The command should be:

extract /Y /L c:\windows\System\ C:\[Location of the Win_10.cab file]\Win_10.cab comctl32.dll


----------



## snowguy (Mar 2, 2005)

This resolved the problem.

For the benefit of others who may encounter this issue I offer additional information: 

One of the solutions in this archive suggested reinstalling Millenium over itself. I attempted that before my first post. The action may have been unnecessary. Ultimately extracting the three files back to their respective folders may have been all that was needed, however I don't know that.

The reinstall/overinstall initially failed at the detecting hardware phase of the reinstall. At that point the *.dll errors repeated. Following the extract of the third file, comctl32.dll, I rebooted. Upon reboot the reinstall resumed at hardware detection and completed successfully although it took perhaps twenty minutes to complete. Apparently none of the applications or data on the hard drive have been affected by the problem or the reinstall/overinstall.

Thanks JSntgRvr. This forum has saved my bacon once again. You guys are the best. What is the procedure for marking this thread resolved?

Gratefully,
The Snowguy


----------

